# 2008 pankrok's CX7



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

So finally i reached a stage that my system can be shown to public!

The car
Mazda CX 7 GT model 2008 manual transmission


















The stuff

Alpine iva w505r 
Alpine pxa h701
Alpine nve m300

BRAX x2400 graphic edition driving mids and highs
BRAX x2000 graphic edition driving the midbass on the doors

SEAS rt27f the well known tweeters
SEAS W15cy001 also known excel magnesium cone midbass 
SEAS L22rnx/p one in each door (!)

sub - n/a


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

the project

i was of the idea that no matter what source you use, no matter what are the cables, the connectors, the speakers etc nothing is as important as the power that moves them
so i started somehow opposite
I choose Brax graphic edition as the solid base of the system
in this respect i could live without an F1/p90/etc combination as a front end as according to above this will have much less impact on the final result.

so 505 was the best solution that could make the best all-around package (monitor + navi + usb + bt + ipod + processor)

I had also bought a 12" SEAS lotus sub. fooling around in the trunk i realised that there was not any convenient+effective+aesthetically accepted solution for the sub. 
so what the hell , we will try with the 8" in the doors and decide later if we need the sub.

the major part of installation was made by my friend and one of the best installers in Greece , Andreas Dragiotis, while smaller parts (as doors dumping, cabling, etc) were made by me (I now I should do it by myself but eventually there was no time left for this - wife carries knives!)


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

you can see new cabling and old 8,5" bose midbass (bass? not exactly)










dumping material on aft doors










the woofer cable passing through oem plugs (vandalised!)


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

cabling










more cabling through b-pillars (note: each amp is fed by a separate 3awg power cable)










woofer termination


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

hmmm I cannot find the construction part in my f#[email protected] laptop.
ok no problem I will continue with the finished system and when i return home in few days will continue from there.

the head unit.
doitor should be aware how excellent  finished is the schoche dash kit. therefore had to be modified









the trunk


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

my babies!!!!



















the front stage


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Holy A pillars!

Nice install, nice gear!


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

still a lot of things to do
grille for mids, stiffening the alpine brackets in the dash, new cover under the amp rack,, dumping the door cards, change some connectors for the mids and highs and many others.

I was planing to buy the w12cy001 as mids, but since 4" (and 4,5") has become some kind of common size for mid i wanted to be different placing a 5,5"
(andreas is still chasing me for this )

as for the lows, yes i do not need a sub!

there is lot of undistorted midbass going down to 30 or even lower (actually door cannot handle below 30 at the moment so i had to enable high pass) and with the music i usually listen to i need no more than that.
system can play as loud as 125+dB full range , which for the noise of this car leaves a lot of place for dynamics.

staging is at the front boundary of the cabin (slightly outside the windshield) and need some improvement but the good news is that even if you look at the mids/highs you do not hear any music from them but from something placed at the oem positions! (yes they do disappear even far away from fine tuning!)

so hope you enjoyed, and in about 10 days i will try to find some photos from woodworks


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Love the pillars.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

Se7en said:


> Holy A pillars!
> 
> Nice install, nice gear!



thanks mate!
as jorge commented in his thread , this car has a lot of potential for high level system , the small window in the a pillar has almost the perfect size for this job as it is large enough to provide about 1,5 liter space for mid and small enough to be considered useless for driving purpose (so you can cover it!!)


----------



## 30something (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks great, man! I'm really diggin' that amp rack with the 'glass work underneath.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

MANUAL TRANSMISSION! They don't sell it that way in the US do they. They didn't last time I checked. Damn Americans and their love for slushboxes.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Man that's a sweet car.
Awesome install and awesome gear, buddy.
Love what you did at the back and the pillars.

J.


----------



## hugo23 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow!!! beautiful install man, I love the amp rack, looks awesome.


----------



## Griffith (Jul 10, 2008)

Man, that is a sweet arse install!! I love the cleanliness of everything.

Where is Hellas? Is that in San Francisco?


----------



## Pambs (Jan 7, 2010)

that's Hellas as in Greece buddy

Top work Panayotis


----------



## Damo98 (Mar 20, 2009)

That is one classy install!!

top work in the full integration...


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Love the hatch, that is a work of art. Great work on the pillars too.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

DaveRulz said:


> MANUAL TRANSMISSION! They don't sell it that way in the US do they. They didn't last time I checked. Damn Americans and their love for slushboxes.


you want like it manual!
actually is a lot better to handle 260+hp on 1700+kgs cerb weight via the hydrodynamic clutch of the automatic transmission than just grinding one clutch disc over the metal surface.
We have opposite problem , they do not import automatic CX7 in Greece.

yes indeed Hellas is Greece (I have no idea they are calling us Greeks anyway instead of Hellines but probably is something similar to the Deutchland that we call Germany)

thanks guys for the comments , still have lot to do ( i did not show yet the fuse box under the hood - still a brown piece of wood !)


By the end of the week will show you some woodwork of the trunk.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

very clean and detailed system you have in the front there.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Your a pillars are amazing, I love the seas three way


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

It was about time the damn Mazda came out of the shop. Now I can finally book for my install. 

It doesn't sound half bad, I can tell you. It's not been eq'd yet but even like so it has great potential.  The midbass impact is massive, in general "strain" is an unknown issue for this system, it can go loud without showing any distress at all. Well, perhaps except the doors themselves. :laugh:


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

amazing install and quality equipment. Those Pillars are huge...


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

small update
one thing i was ashamed to show off (and the main reason why on the last emma event i kept the hood closed) was the distro/fuse block on the engine compartment.

well now i am ashamed showing off the dirty engine stuff but i promise i will clean everything by the end of the week.




























still another one item requiring editing on its details but lets keep something for the winter time to play with!

by the way i have just finished replacing headlight projectors with bixenon ones and of course a bit tinting of the silverware 










next step to upgrade to projector the high beam (winter time will be less boring!)


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Thats a superb install overall! 
I REALLY love that amp rack!!


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

pankrok said:


> small update
> one thing i was ashamed to show off (and the main reason why on the last emma event i kept the hood closed) was the distro/fuse block on the engine compartment.
> 
> well now i am ashamed showing off the dirty engine stuff but i promise i will clean everything by the end of the week.
> ...


Where did you find the high beam projector? Great looking install by the way...


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

The Retrofit Source online: headlight upgrades for all applications

i chose E55 projectors due to having test them on my fathers mb e210


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

The Retrofit Source online: headlight upgrades for all applications

i chose E55 projectors due to having test them on my fathers mb e210


----------



## BurnOut956 (Sep 3, 2007)

Good detail. I like the pillars.


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

Good job! The amp rack is my favorite part, and the source unit looks very clean and flush.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

pankrok said:


> i chose E55 projectors due to having test them on my fathers *mb e210*


Which in fact is a W211 facelift. 

We took some photos of the procedure the day before yesterday, they'll be uploaded later tonight (hopefully).


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Do you have any pics of the pillars being built?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love the pillars and how the back lifts up....very clean!!!


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks everybody.
there should be some photos during fiberglassing of pillars.
will try to find


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

small but cool update

you did notice that pillars were missing grills.
of course magnesium cone was matching the vinil quite nicely but this was only an excuse.

there was not any existing grill that could match the dimensions of this mid so solution was not so easy.

after research in my installer's store i found some cute 5" grills made by phonocar that had similar pattern with Seas tweeter grill. 

so what remained was to fabricate the ring where the grill would be fixed.

I end up here

after measuring I made one sketch and gave for fabrication (material ABS)


















there are 2 grooves.
on top is the one that accommodate the grill
on the side is the one that will ensure the fixing on the vinil covered housing


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

raw material


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

paint it black !














































and ofcourse I have to upload a good daylight photo.


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

pankrok said:


> _and ofcourse I have to upload a good daylight photo_.


No you don't; that there is perfection. I'm green with envy.


----------



## storm (Jul 21, 2006)

That is a kick-ass neat install!!! Now I have to clean the drool off my Macbook after seeing the GEs :s

Can you share the install for the hinged amp rack? Is the hinge hydraulic?


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks guys.
rack is just gas-pressurised cylinder assisted manually operated. 
upagrade with linear actuator is progress (in my mind actually - that takes a lot of time until realization).
install pics , yes I should upload these some time (including the pillar) ...


----------



## jhmeg2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Werd, this is an awsome install. I really dig the rear setup, all the equipment, and almost no space lost. The a-pillars, beautiful. They reminded me of mine, I ha ha at the HOLLY A-PILLARS:laugh:

here is a shot of my a-pillars 6.5" midrange 1" silk dome


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

pankrok said:


>


The coffee mug on the top left was a gift from me. 


pankrok said:


> upgrade with linear actuator is in progress (in my mind actually - that takes a lot of time until realization).


Uh-oh. I smell trouble. :surprised: :laugh:


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow how did i over look this install. Great work sir. Love the grilles for the 5.5". Brax amps no more need to be said !!!!!


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Once again...great work...


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks everybody!
indeed brax amps speak-sing for theirselves.
actually I did bought them before I even select the speakers (quite opposite from the correct procedure) but once you get the opportunity to own them you can hardly escape.


----------



## crucial24 (Jul 27, 2010)

Very clean so far!!


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

important update:

being a jealus guy i could not accept that my best man has 2-color a pillars and i dont





































it now looks smaller and transition from stock materials to the pillar is even smoother.
stitching could be even better but it is at least acceptable.

at this point I can say phase one is completed - next to follow , amp rack mk2 (after deciding which processor will substitude 701 and if finally sub will be join the system - together with a third brax)


----------



## Pambs (Jan 7, 2010)

Panagiwti nice work  when you have some time check my thread i need some advice

ps. what happened to the greek forum?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Koufala. 



pankrok said:


> being a jealous guy i could not accept that *my best man* has 2-color a pillars and i dont


That would be me. 



Pambs said:


> ps. what happened to the greek forum?


Gone.  I wish I had the time/mood to resurrect it.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Beautiful


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 29, 2007)

Amazing work! You've got some mad skills my friend.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

i thank you on behalf of my installer!
i just run the cables, fabricate the battery cover and given some ideas

i wihs i had access to a workshop like you do (more ideas yet to realise!) 

too bad this year I had no time to compete to EMMA eurofinals and next year (all going well) will be more difficult


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

We can still make it you know.


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 25, 2009)

this is just pornographic! you sir are a god.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

n_olympios said:


> We can still make it you know.


yes if were living in north italy , we had some 3-4 hours to appear on the registration (on time)
however we still need about 32 hours to reach Nurnberg so officially we have no chance to participate on Eurofinals.
Next year is another story!


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

timbo2 said:


> this is just pornographic! you sir are a god.


yes he is!


----------



## audioanamoly (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautifully done.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome build!


----------



## Xandr (Jan 17, 2011)

The work you've done is outstanding! Everything is GREAT!!! RESPECT!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

DaveRulz said:


> MANUAL TRANSMISSION! They don't sell it that way in the US do they. They didn't last time I checked. Damn Americans and their love for slushboxes.


...says the guy who lives in Connecticut


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

Can you post some pics of the installation of your mids in the doors? Do you have a very solid baffle that the midbasses are mounted to?


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

I have 16mm mdf made baffle fixed on the plastic panel together with some fiberglass reinforcement. 
it is stiff enough (door does not rattle no matter how hard i push it) but for photos I cannot post for the next 2 weeks. (maybe n_olympios has some of the doors to post until I get back)


----------



## grg-argy (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi Panos, you have to do something because Corsa and Leon won the Sunday game!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( George KIA)
Excellent job by the way i didn;t see the whole installation!!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

pankrok said:


> I have 16mm mdf made baffle fixed on the plastic panel together with some fiberglass reinforcement.
> it is stiff enough (door does not rattle no matter how hard i push it) but for photos I cannot post for the next 2 weeks. (maybe n_olympios has some of the doors to post until I get back)


I'm afraid I don't have anything on my pc regarding the CX-7 doors.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

grg-argy said:


> Hi Panos, you have to do something because Corsa and Leon won the Sunday game!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( George KIA)
> Excellent job by the way i didn;t see the whole installation!!


I do have some plans until the finals!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Don't we all hehe...

George, it was nice meeting you, see you again next time.


----------



## Project_dog (May 25, 2008)

very clean installed. I hope your still around


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

thanx mate
actually project is still under development, for example recently (last week) I exchanged h701 with h800 and still tuning...


----------



## Project_dog (May 25, 2008)

Any pointers on running a power wire from the back to the front? Im hoping I can run my power wire in a couple of hours with rca's on the other side of the car. And start making my false floor.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

I cannot show any photos at the moment but in the oem harness passing through the bulkhead there are 2 holes you can open on the rubber gasket and run up to size 3awg (I passed 2 cables)
it is on drivers side under the master brake cylinder to the right (removing battery have a clear view) 
I haven't found any other easy way for such a gauge. now that I planning to get a third wire for the other amp maybe I will have to drill bulkhead

of course you can use the drivers side trims for the rest of the routing , they can accommodate 2 3awg + 2x4qmm +4x3qmm speaker wires


----------



## Project_dog (May 25, 2008)

Not to high jack your thread but thanks for the info. cant wait for more pictures.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

missing photos as requested

cabling routing of power wires through bulkhead


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

for the record, the analog stage of pxaH800 compared to the unmodified h701 has very little in common. 
the drive of the h800 output is many classes above (unmodified) H701 
even though the tuning is not yet finished bass is extended , tighter , more accurate, deeper , etc... 
this also valid for the higher range , generally apart from the new generation of filters used , analog stage (especially output) is highly improved.

I have not idea how much better a modified 701 is , but stock units are not comparable at all.


----------



## Project_dog (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice work. I love how fitting the vinyl work is. The two tone pillars look great.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

It was one of his best ideas, although first implemented on my A-pillars. Then he got jealous and did his as well.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Fantastic vinyl work! Surprised you were able to get the original pillars wrapped with a single piece without wrinkles!


----------



## Project_dog (May 25, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

found time to start building sub box (not ready though), measuring and sketching for new amp rack (3rd amp to be fitted) and waiting for new mids to test. also moving on the way to 400hp and at the same time collecting money to support all these and others too. honestly I don't expect sub to sound before May...


----------



## Project_dog (May 25, 2008)

Hope to see a little bit of progress here and there.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's some for you then, since I was given the task of building the box. 

19mm MDF sheets cut in rough shapes and test-fitted.



















All the sheets and braces. 










Test fit.










Braces with routered edges.










The brace construction ready to be inserted in the box.



















First time using my router compass since I bought it nearly 2 years ago. 



















And there we go, just some final touches left. I need to router the external edges of the box and secure the sub in place with T-nuts.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

lol , I never doubt that you were just waiting for an excuse to post.

I also see that you did not follow instructions , anyway I forgive you this time, it looks good!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

recently had some free time ad noticed that there is hardly any photo from what is not normally visible so here some extras:

































































few other things changed too , there will be update soon


----------



## dragiotis (Dec 7, 2014)

Being a little lazy lately, my good friend Pankrok, missed a couple of updates to his car. 
The dash built was his idea for about a year now (ok maybe a little more), so it was impossible to stand the pressure of building it. It finally became reality, and we are all very happy for it.
The speakers came from the ATC SCM 7 speaker, with the very musical and detailed tweeter, and the enormous midrange driver, which gave us a hell of a headache to fit it inside the dash.
After a lot of dash-looking-measuring hours and some minor reroutes to the AC vents under the dash , the space required was ready.
We modified the dash-top to match Mazda's scheme, made the polyester housings for the tweets, and the result is what you see in these pics.
Thanks for the hospitality, and the endless knowledge we all derive from this forum..


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Those 10 pics are not showing up on my phone.


----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

I dont know what is wrong, I can see them from pc bu from my android sometimes yes some others no


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

They show up fine here? 

I have to say though, the pics don't reveal the whole truth. It's even more impressive in real life.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I can see one pic. I'd love to be able to see the rest. I've heard the ATC SCM 7 before and they sounded really good. You took both drivers (mid and tweet)? The install is very nice!


----------



## dragiotis (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## pankrok (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes we used both of them in an active setup.
I thing now you can see all of them and indeed sounds as you expect from Atc


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

That speaker setup looks tight as h3ll!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

It is!


----------

